# Best place for Lessons in New England



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Is there a top spot in New England to get personal instructions for a new snowboarder?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

MAPster said:


> Is there a top spot in New England to get personal instructions for a new snowboarder?


I learned at Wachusett mountain. They have a very nice $199 deal to get you started. Good luck & enjoy!!!


----------



## agoodwin727 (Jan 26, 2009)

lessons arent as important as you think - they all pretty much tell you the same stuff. the teachers obviously vary as well. I've only had one lesson in my life though (at tiny mt abrams in maine), so I can't say im speaking from a ton of experience. just my 2 cents


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

agoodwin727 said:


> lessons arent as important as you think - they all pretty much tell you the same stuff. the teachers obviously vary as well. I've only had one lesson in my life though (at tiny mt abrams in maine), so I can't say im speaking from a ton of experience. just my 2 cents


Meaning don't bother with lessons or it doesn't matter where i go?

I think I may go out on my own for the first time just to get a feel for it. I dont expect to be on of those guys that just picks it up on the first day. If I do pay for lessons I would prefer 1 on 1 instructions over a group class.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

I started snowboarding at 40. My wife, brother-in-law and his wife took lessons, I didn't. I just learned from them, had a blast and am as good (at least)as they are now. Best advice my brother-in-law gave...be patient...it may take six trips to the mountain before it clicks, but once it clicks, there is nothing like it! Learn from friends if you can and invest in your own equipment as soon as you feel comfortable picking it out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

justdust said:


> I started snowboarding at 40. My wife, brother-in-law and his wife took lessons, I didn't. I just learned from them, had a blast and am as good (at least)as they are now. Best advice my brother-in-law gave...be patient...it may take six trips to the mountain before it clicks, but once it clicks, there is nothing like it! Learn from friends if you can and invest in your own equipment as soon as you feel comfortable picking it out.


Thanks for the response. I'm kind of a late starter too. Unfortunately I dont know anybody that snowboards, so thats out. As for the equiptment, I'm one of those dicks that bought everything ahead of time. I think I may just head up to the mountain and see how it goes. If I feel completely lost (which I probably will) I can just sign up for lessons.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Wachusett is a great place to go. If ur going to take lessons I would sugesst taking them on your first day so that you aren't completely lost. After that you can just use what they taught you because it's really easy to learn once the basics have been explained to u. You should defenitly take 1 on 1 lessons, its more money but is very worth it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> Wachusett is a great place to go. If ur going to take lessons I would sugesst taking them on your first day so that you aren't completely lost. After that you can just use what they taught you because it's really easy to learn once the basics have been explained to u. You should defenitly take 1 on 1 lessons, its more money but is very worth it.


Good to know. Wachusett is only about an hour away so I think that is going to be home base. Thanks.


----------



## agoodwin727 (Jan 26, 2009)

if you want cheap 1 on 1 lessons, or maybe 1 on 2, just go to a small mountain on an off day. I'm talking really small.


----------

